# Which phone?



## Lisa_Perry75

Hi guys,

My contract is up for renewal and I'm wondering what phone/network to go for. I had an HTC hero which was rubbish and died very quickly, now I have an HTC desire. I haven't been too impressed with it as often it thinks I'm swiping a direction when I'm not. So trying to do most things with it drive me mad, although this fault is intermittent. Plus if I select a conversation from my message history it quite often opens the wrong one, which can happen up to about 4 times before it opens the right one. Although, I haven't heard of anyone else having problems like this with their desire.

I was considering the HTC sensation, anyone have any experience with this phone? I am really not a fan of iTunes so I think I'd rather steer clear of an iPhone. I quite like how with my current phone I can use it as a storage device by drag and dropping files or sync if I want. Oh, I am currently on Orange but I am sick to the back teeth with them. I am thinking I'd like to move to Vodafone.

Any help or advice would be gratefully received


----------



## Derek Tweedie

I have a HTC HD7 and I think its the best phone I have ever owned. Plus with the new update due in a week or so its gonna give the iOS a run for its money. I would recommend the HD7 my wife has an iphone and she is jealous of my phone.


----------



## GreenNeedle

I've got a great phone.  Nokia 1616.  It lets me ring people and its got that newfangled textty thingamy on it too   Battery also lasts for 3 weeks.

The bove is true as far from being a technophobe I have no interest in vierwing small piccies on small screens nor using the internet when I am out of the house.

Wife has now got a Galaxy S2.  Bettery needs charging up twice a day. lol.  Superb phone in terms of what it can do however the battery life is terrible.

Andy


----------



## sanj

Two paper cups and a long piece of string...


----------



## dazzer1975

theres only one real choice in phone os, thats android.

Given the above, theres only one real choice of handset, samsung galaxy s2.

The above poster with a galaxy s2 and poor battery performance may want to head over to xda devs and get some custom roms rocking on the phone, and/or keep it updated via kies (samsung software) which have continually improving battery performance.


----------



## tyrophagus

Mate get yourself an iPhone 5 in a months time and you'll understand what a smartphone is really meant to be.


----------



## ghostsword

tyrophagus said:
			
		

> Mate get yourself an iPhone 5 in a months time and you'll understand what a smartphone is really meant to be.



I have the iPhone 4 and I am a total convert. Always had blackberries from work, and resisted for as long as I could against the iPhone but when the contracts became accessible I got one.

There isn't anything better that I know. 


.


----------



## dazzer1975

Iphones are great (bit funny suggesting a model not yet even released though, highlights the inadequacy of the currently released model... in 5 years time the flagship android model will be amazing... u get the drift) if you like walled gardens with no control of your eco system and essentially just a load of short cuts to the apps, as opposed a fully fledged open source and mature operating system that gives you total control and freedom over everything you do with the hardware and software.

And I'm not one of these anti apple types, I have ipods, modded ipods, an ipad and am writing this on my mbp, but for phones, android is the only real option.


----------



## ghostsword

I like open source, full control of a piece of hardware, etc, but the iPhone does everything I need.



Calls, txts, browses the web, ha lots and lots of apps, take amazing photos , good videos and the kids love it. Two or three apps for them installed.

You see I work with open source all day, either trying to find vulnerabilities or providing documentation for it, and it is very refreshing to have something that just works.

May get the iPhone 5 if it has a bigger screen. 


.


----------



## dazzer1975

Considering the op stated that an iphone wouldn't be what was wanted, I find it interesting that you would suggest an iphone.

Tbh, after using an ipad, I would be bored with an iphone in a day. Not to mention I like the speed afforded from having a dual core phone.

I would be interested to hear about what aspect of the android operating system doesn't "just work", infact, I would like to hear about anything android lacks when compared to ios.


----------



## ghostsword

I got no idea what part of an android does not work, never owned one, I just know that everything on the iPhone works perfectly. That is enough for me. 

I should've read the original post carefully, so due to iTunes the iPhone is out of the picture. 

Get maybe a Nokia?  


.


----------



## ghostsword

By the way, there is one app that is not available on android, just remembered, hipstamatic. Great app for pictures, and not on android. There may be more.  

Also maybe security issues? Just do a search about it. That alone should be reason enough not to get one.

Yep, Nokias are a better option. The E90 looks pretty cool. 


.


----------



## dazzer1975

So you mentioned you work with open source projects and then compared and contrasted against ios and how ios "just works" and you then admit you have no experience with android whatsoever?

I am sure there is more than 1 app also, but tbh, given that android is the newest player in town, it is decimating the market for a reason.

You may want to check it out, you will be able to more accurately compare with the magical iphone then lol

Still, given that everything works on the iphone... aside from its ability to make and receive calls without a £20 piece of plastic, I agree, the iphone is the best there is <<<<< tongue in cheek, for those literal types.


----------



## Sonnyarba

http://www.sonyericsson.com/cws/product ... ifications

This is the phone for us! IP 67 certificate (tested in the depth of 1m for half an hour), but still an Android smartphone! Imagine yourself maintaining your aquarium... It always happens that your phone rings! Until you dry your hands your phone stops ringing, and you have to call back. That is the matter of past with this phone.

And you can even get underwater picrures in your aquarium


----------



## ghostsword

@dazzer1975 , open source is just not android you know?  

I work with servers, workstations and apps, and there are a lot of open source enterprise software for those. 

I like open source, but really like iOS and the iPhone. 

Makes sense? 

Also not sure what piece of plastic you are talking about, mine works fine out of the box. 

Now that ericson sounds cool, would be amazing to take a underwater photo or a video with your phone.


.


----------



## dazzer1975

ghostsword said:
			
		

> @dazzer1975 , open source is just not android you know?
> 
> I work with servers, workstations and apps, and there are a lot of open source enterprise software for those.
> 
> I like open source, but really like iOS and the iPhone.
> 
> Makes sense?
> 
> 
> .



Unbelievable, of course open source is not just android.

But in a discussion regarding android, you mentioned your work with open source projects, given the fact that android is not the sole open source piece of software out there, I fail to understand the relationship between your mentioning the unreliability of open source against the reliability of ios, especially when you weren't even referring to android.

as for the antena issue, you may want to read this, indeed for a time, apple provided bits of plastic to all iphone owners.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38263228/ns ... ne-owners/


----------



## spyder

I have a random issue with txts where I send it to 1 person then it shows in another conversation. Only happened a few times. Also when replying to a txt I tap it out, hit send then it says to insert recipient number. Quote annoying. 

HTC Desire. Default sms app. 

Girlfriend has I-phone and I hate it. I just drag n drop music, vids to my fone she has to mess around with silly I Tunes app thingy.

Pocket frogs for Android, that's what we want.


----------



## tyrophagus

Thing with the closed iOS vs Open Android is that the people who just want a phone that works and is fun to use don't care. Its the geeks (count me in) that want control and ability to modify things. Personally I find the quality of apple products astounding. 

Soon iTunes will be less of an issue as you will keep all your "stuff" in the cloud and iOS 5 let's the phone be used without iTunes. 

I recommended the newest model of the iPhone to the OP as it's being released this month. No point buying old gear. 

By the way foxcon are said to be producing 150000 iPhone 5's a day. That's a huge production level for a phone that's not even been released yet.


----------



## ghostsword

But I never said that android dies not work. I just said that after working with open source for a whole day I like to have a phone that does what it says on the box. No security issues, I get the apps I need, looks nice and plays music.

I get your position, got lots like that at work, if it is open source it is good.  , follow the hype so to speak. 

I don't know about previous iPhones, they were too expensive for me, so I had a blackberry connected to a BES. It was amazing, until they brought the storm out. 

When the iPhone became available at cheaper prices I got it. £35 for unlimited Internet, lots of apps and plays music and has great photo capabilities? What's not to like? Would have to be mad to not have one. 

If it works, make financial sense and does not give me grief, especially security wise, then it is good for me. 

But I am not putting android down, maybe they are amazing phones, and OS is fab, my two brothers have phones with android and they like them.  


.


----------



## dazzer1975

ghostsword said:
			
		

> But I never said that android dies not work.



No you didn't, you tried being sneakier than that by inferring an association with open source and unreliability. If not, why else compare open source to ios?

There is no comparison to be had, android isn't open source in the sense of linux whereby the community essentially polishes a bare bones release.

Googl;e create a very polished and finished product, except they open source it, 'cause that's how they roll.




> I get your position, got lots like that at work, if it is open source it is good.  , follow the hype so to speak.



Now't to do with hype, it's to do with the fact IOS is a closed ecosystem that only allows me to do things if steve jobs deems it so.

Before android, I was on win mob, no issue with it, very happy infact, again though, I could do what i wanted with it.

Open source isn't the reason i'm bigging up android.

Closed system of ios is the reason im dissing apple... there is a difference between the two positions.



> I don't know about previous iPhones, they were too expensive for me, so I had a blackberry connected to a BES. It was amazing, until they brought the storm out.



you dont need to know about previous iphones, everything i have mentioned has been in connection with the current iteration.



> When the iPhone became available at cheaper prices I got it. £35 for unlimited Internet, lots of apps and plays music and has great photo capabilities? What's not to like? Would have to be mad to not have one, just because I have a need to stick it to the man and use open source. Sorry dude, I'm past those delusions. If it works, make financial sense and does not give me grief, especially security wise, then it is good for me.



As explained, it's now't to do with sticking it to the man, its to do with not wanting to be paying 500 quid for a piece of technology that is fundamentally crippled from the get go. As it is, I use android and enjoy moving my apps to sdcard, use the phone as a wireless hotspot, or connect it to my tv  and play games via dlna, record 1080p hd video customise the display and settings exactly to my liking, drag and drop movies and music and pictures without bothering with itunes, ota software updates without ever having to connect it to a pc, simply unbeatable performance with its 1.2ghz dual core cpu and 1gb ram and enjoy browsing and movie/tv watching with the large screen yet being thinner and lighter than the iphone, and to top it off, there is even an app that will unlock the phone if locked to a carrier (needs to be rooted though, and yes, that doesn't void any warranty, but for those who are concerned, a jig can be used to reset the fw update record)

to be fair though, android is probably a bit more feminine than the iphone... it has true multitasking. 

oh, and did I mention I paid £400 sim free for it?


----------



## ghostsword

dazzer1975 said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I never said that android dies not work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't, you tried being sneakier than that by inferring an association with open source and unreliability. If not, why else compare open source to ios?
Click to expand...


You are a funny individual. You win, its ok.


----------



## cheebs

^^ LOL @ the pic... Meanwhile, Winmo is slightly out of shot with a rocket launcher 

I Love my winmo phone (HTC touch HD)... its old as hell now, but still love it, even if the batter life is now appalling - but then I do watch a lot of video on my commute. I love it for the exact same reasons stated above. I don't need Steve Jobs' permission if i want to install an app that replaces the dialer for instance.

I freely admit to being anti apple, not because of their hardware, but they are money grabbing control freaks. The hardware (although overpriced) is great. Its still the handset of choice for my staff though, multiple active sync accounts, without having to bother with the almighty pain in the blahblahblahblah of BES is great. Supporting the iPhone is reasonably easy. Supporting BBs i found frustrating. The GUI is so counter intuitive.

There was a huge security flaw with android recently, but I'm sure thats plugged now in the main. I also had issues with it syncing with an exchange mailbox before, but that was a while ago, and I expect thats solved inthe main now.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

Woah that's a lot of information to take in, lol.

Although I said I don't like iTunes I do appreciate the info on the iPhone 5 and as contracts are normally for 2 years I don't mind waiting to get a decent phone. I'm not anti-apple, I just hate iTunes and I much prefer windows media player prior to the windows 7 version. I'm not a major techy so I'm not going to bother jailbreaking or installing new roms. I'm not going to continue an android vs apple battle BUT apple phones only use one app at a time (I think) where as I can have a few things running at once which is handy...

Problems with android phones? Like I said it thinks I'm swiping a direction when I'm not. So trying to do most things with it drives me mad, although this fault is intermittent. This might sound like a minor bugbear but I go to write a text, the cursor needs to be in the box. The phone swipes to the right and selects send, I don't notice, try to type and it doesn't do anything. Or I'm typing, it swipes up, and suddenly I'm typing on the wrong line. Or, best of all, I type it swipes down and it goes to the first text message in that conversation. It keeps all the texts so in the case of my Mum I then have to scroll through 1000 text messages just so I can press the send button, AAARGH!!!   I know Steve and Paulo had desires without problems, I'm interested to know someone else having problems too.

I did check out the HD7 but that's only available on O2. I would prefer moving to Vodafone as they have the best coverage from experience. I find that O2 and Orange say they have signal, then you got to make a call or use the internet, oh what a surprise there isn't a decent signal. Whatever happens I will be leaving Orange.

That Xperia is very interesting. I used to have a waterproof camera which I loooooved, it does help if devices are Lisey proof generally smartphones are not.

What I want from a phone:
 :arrow: To be able to text and make calls (you may laugh but the HTC hero wouldn't make calls within 6 months)

 :arrow: Listen to MP3s (good storage capacity or takes memory cards preferably micro)

 :arrow: Take good quality pictures

 :arrow: Good flash (I use my phone as a torch all the time, the desire is a million times better than iPhone 3GS at this)

Things I like about my phone:
Generally decent apps are free. Google maps with sat nav, I use this with GPS and it works pretty well. I can change my homescreen to have whatever widgets and shortcuts I want. Before I install an app it asks me if I'm ok with what the app needs to function, some apps need some questionable permissions so I choose not to install them. I keep the internet and GPS switched off the battery will last 2-3 days. If I listen to music all day/make long calls it'll still last a day.

Things I dislike about my phone:
The swiping problem. The opening the wrong text issue. The fact I can't get certain apps to work (BBfoc + msn messenger).

Thanks so much for all the info guys   , please do give advice on phones you have owned as it's really good to know if phones are actually any good in practise.  8)


----------



## GreenNeedle

dazzer1975 said:
			
		

> The above poster with a galaxy s2 and poor battery performance may want to head over to xda devs and get some custom roms rocking on the phone, and/or keep it updated via kies (samsung software) which have continually improving battery performance.



Lol.  It is connected to the PC regularly and fully updated.  However with a battery standby time which sems inthe region of 24 hours even if you don't use it Makes me laugh when I don't have to charge mine up for weks. lol

However the superb thing is that don't have to talk or share a room with the wife now.  PC is mine now she has all day you tube available. lol

One thing that would really annoy me is the way it detects which way you have the phone and goes portrait/landscape automatically. I would have that turned off or at least macro'd on a button.

As for the iphone5 thing.  I would wait until it is reviewed against the S2 properly and independentlyonce released.  Not reviewed by magazines that have apple adverts paying their wages   Also remember the problems when the iphone4 was released!!!

Nokia 1616.  Thats what you want.  Or i also have a Nokia 8210 which is uber cool and retro.


----------



## dazzer1975

ghostsword said:
			
		

> You are a funny individual. You win, its ok.



not half as funny as you bigman


----------



## LondonDragon

There are only two phones to get at the moment, the Samsung Galaxy S2 or the iPhone 4  I would not waste any more time looking at any others.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

Cheers for the advice Paulo   I can get the SII on exactly the same deal I was planning on with the Sensation. Well I have given Orange notice I want to leave so will be ordering at the end of the month  8)


----------



## LondonDragon

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Cheers for the advice Paulo   I can get the SII on exactly the same deal I was planning on with the Sensation. Well I have given Orange notice I want to leave so will be ordering at the end of the month  8)


No worries, you will be amazed how much Android has progressed when you get the Galaxy S2, that's where I am heading in the next couple of months too 

BTW all it takes to get a better experience out of your Desire if to perform a ROM upgrade, I have done that on mine and a few other people and you basically get a new phone


----------



## Piece-of-fish

I would listen to Paulo, he is the man for these. But would go for iphone in the end


----------



## ghostsword

Don't listen to Paulo, get an iPhone, you will not regret it. Smaller, lighter, prettier and with great OS, lots of points over a galaxy. 

My two brothers have galaxy's, today I swapped phone with one of them for four hours. He is getting an iPhone now.  

If you know someone that has an iPhone ask them to lend it to you for an evening. 


.


----------



## ghostsword

But, if you go ahead and get a galaxy, it is also an amazing phone, just not as much apps as the iPhone.  

Hard to go wrong really! 


.


----------



## LondonDragon

Its a question of personal preference, like I said the phones to get at the moment are the Galaxy S2 or the iPhone 4.
They both have their pros and cons, a j-a-i-l-b-r-o-k-e-n iPhone is great too 
To be honest I haven't got a new phone just yet as I was waiting for the news on the iPhone 5 before I commit to a new phone


----------



## ghostsword

pulling your leg mate.  

Both phones are great, I think what tips the balance are the apps that can be installed. Some apps are even more expensive for android, but ultimately all depends on what you use the phone for. 

Iphone 5 with a larger screen would be great, I may also upgrade once it comes out.


----------



## Katch

Galaxy S2 or HTC Sensation - both great android phones and the android apps market is growing faster than apple in sales and content now.

Iphone still has some apps I wish I could get on android but I'm not going to pay the premium to own one with its associated poor signal. Maybe Iphone 5...?


----------



## Fred Dulley

I bought the Galaxy S2 in July and I love it! Before that I had a rubbish Nokia 5800, so it was a big jump.
The camera is immense btw. Everyone I show it to is shocked by how good it is. It's ultra quick too, what with a 1.2dGHz.


----------



## LondonDragon

Katch said:
			
		

> HTC Sensation


Great phone too, just a brick next to the Galaxy


----------



## a1Matt

I think the advice to borrow someones phone for a few hours is very good.



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> I would listen to Paulo, he is the man for these. But would go for iphone in the end



and I think this is the funniest piece of advice    



			
				Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> I bought the Galaxy S2 in July and I love it! Before that I had a rubbish Nokia 5800, so it was a big jump.



I knew my 5800 was a low end phone, but I loved it.
Long battery life (5 days. Woo!). Drag and drop mp3's from the PC. Calls and texts very straightforward. That was me happy.

So, to everyone around me's disgust, I went for an N8 this time.
I am very happy with that too.
Awesome flash. Everything else is a bit dated, but good enough for me and it still has very good battery life which is crucial to me (3 days if I do not go nuts on the data\apps).


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

My sis just got the iPhone 4, I will have a go with hers. I will go into the vodafone shop and play with the Galaxy as well. The contracts are all 24 months so I'm not going to rush into anything  

I don't need that many apps, I really can't think of any reason I'd need more tbh!!! I don't play games, the phone is functional for me. I don't want to go backwards in tech, last time I did that I thought I'd go for reliable nokia classic. Yeah that broke pretty quickly, oops! The xperia active looks fun, but it's not out yet...


----------



## dazzer1975

You would be off ya rocker to get an iphone 4 now.

the iphone 5 is just round the corner and the product cycles in mobile phones means that in the next 6 months a new android flagship will be here.

The galaxy s2 is already 6 months old, but as it stands right now, its the best specced phone available.

If you are having to tie yourself into a 24month contract, i'd wait for the next refresh of the product lines and get in on day one as it were.

I ended up being stuck with my hero for 18 months... never again.

As an aside:

The build quality of htc are phenomenal, but they lost me (htc user since 2002) with their sorry android updates.

At least if samsung are as bad (and they have been previously, although google are trying to remedy this issue) the hardware in the s2 means the community should be able to keep providing updates even if sammy dont.


----------



## Garuf

If you can get one there's never been a better phone than the nokia 3210. 
As someone who's about to leave Orange for being god awful at providing a service worth any money for who's doing the best offers on iphones and high end androids these days? I was unable to receive calls with Orange for 3 months and I got nowhere with them so I'm reluctant to go back.


----------



## dazzer1975

Garuf, I dunno if you are aware, but its worth checking out hotukdeals, regularly provide mobile phone deals. Sign yourself upto the cashback providers also if not already, i just this week got 100 quid back from topcashback on my gal s2. The deal was with o2, £400 incl contract length without cashback.

Phone was locked to o2 but the community provided a free app which unlocked the phone and banged in my tmobile data sim...job done

I mention the above as it's pretty hard to say one operator over another provide better deals especially if going through certain third parties there can be some amazing deals to be had.


----------



## GreenNeedle

Great deal there are.  I got my 1616 to replace an 8210 (which I had chosen to get BTW as it is a retro classic and did exactly what I wanted)

Why did I 'upgrade' if I was happy with the 8210?  Needed a new TV cos the old 6 year old LCD had gotten quite a lot of dead pixels.  So I signed up with a deal that gave me what others think is a rank phone but got a 40" LCD Toshiba TV instead of some flashy phone I wouldn't ever use.

My contract was supposed to be £24 for a little more than I previously paid £15 for.  Then a week later once the TV arrived I rang O2, cancelled the internet bolt on, changed the deal and now I pay £15.50

So the TV cost me that extra 50p a month for 24 months = £12 for a £40" LCD which even now is selling for £380 in Tesco 

Great deal 

Andy


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

dazzer1975 said:
			
		

> You would be off ya rocker to get an iphone 4 now. The build quality of htc are phenomenal



Sorry I meant have a go to get a feel for an iPhone in general, I imagine the new one is going to be pretty similar operating wise.

Phenomenally bad    I have had my fair share of HTCs believe me they aren't that great. They have always been miles ahead techwise. I remember having the original SPV 9 years ago which had msn messenger and went online.

I find that a smartphone is just so handy, I can use it as free sat nav or find cinema times when I'm out or check out how much HMV are ripping me off by scanning the barcode and seeing how much something is on amazon. It's very functional not just for novelty value. I had an 8210 and loved it back in the day, but I would never go back to one as my main phone.

Garuf - Orange?! Don't get me started. Never, ever go back.   tbh I'm pretty sure it was very similar prices for the Galaxy on Vodafone vs Orange and I know which I prefer. I would just like a decent signal - I'll be happy to pay the difference!


----------



## Garuf

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> dazzer1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garuf - Orange?! Don't get me started. Never, ever go back.   tbh I'm pretty sure it was very similar prices for the Galaxy on Vodafone vs Orange and I know which I prefer. I would just like a decent signal - I'll be happy to pay the difference!
Click to expand...

Well I told them I couldn't make or receive calls and I wouldn't pay them a single penny till they fix it, two days later they cut me off so I'm sticking to my word and not paying them any of the money I apparently owe them for the service they didn't provide. f'um, you wouldn't pay tesco for shopping that never arrived would you?!


----------



## LondonDragon

Funny enough I have been with Orange for around 10 years and never had a problem!!


----------



## Garuf

This February will be my decade with orange, it's only this last 18months they've let me down so badly, mainly with never receiving messages, weeks on end not being able to receive calls, texts not arriving, not being able to dial out and when you final do getting a weeks worth of missed calls all in one go and so on, trying to get customer services to recognise theirs a problem is like trying to get blood out of a stone.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

The problem for me was they shut down a mast and didn't replace it so I suddenly couldn't have a conversation the signal was so bad. Months went on like this, I wasted so much time calling customer services. The annoying thing was I'd just signed up to a 24 month contract, what was the point if I had not enough signal at work or at home to make a call.

I don't know where you've lived in the 10 years Paulo, but perhaps it could be population density of London means more manpower goes to keeping the network up there? In the past I haven't had many troubles apart from signal, it's just been this contract tbh but it's enough for me to switch networks.


----------



## Garuf

I don't know what the deal is with me but I got fobbed off with so many different stories from Orange ranging from oh it's because of the join up with T mobile to "Do you have a fridge in your house? That could be interfering with it" purely laughable, mines a 2 year contract too it's laughable the service quality and I'm sick of being on the phone to the india based customer services who just send you round and round in circles and often don't understand what you're trying to tell them, going in store is even more of a faff as they just give you a phone and tell you to ring customer services.


----------



## Nelson

I've not got either,so don't know.But two blokes at work have both replaced their iphone 4's with galaxy S2's and they both say the galaxy is far better   .


----------



## si-man

Galaxy s2 for sure. Had mine since June, can't fault it. Takes some bloody good photos and is nice and quick. Best phone going at the moment


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

Thanks everyone I have just ordered the Samsung Galaxy SII through top cashback, and found an online voucher code for 3 months half price line rental!!! Fingers crossed the cashback works - it should be £141.40!!!


----------



## Radik

Getting Samsung Galaxy II as well.. our company is now having it as recommended smartphone for employees and as only available to order so it must be good. Lucky for me I do not have to pay for it.


----------



## dazzer1975

good call Lisa, iphone4s was a distinct disappointment.


----------



## Sentral

dazzer1975 said:
			
		

> good call Lisa, iphone4s was a distinct disappointment.


Only due to all the countless rumors promising more. It was obvious that it would be a minor upgrade, just like the 3G and 3GS. 

That said, my friend just got a galaxy and the screen is lovely, I'm just not so sure about android


----------



## dazzer1975

to be fair, the only rumour i heard was that it was going to be dual core... and it was.

I think the expectation came from how immense the galaxy s2 was and the fact the iphone release was so late in the year.


----------



## mdhardy01

Getting my iPhone 4 s on Friday I'll let you know what it's like 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx

mdhardy01 said:
			
		

> Getting my iPhone 4 s on Friday I'll let you know what it's like
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Same here!


----------



## NeilW

dazzer1975 said:
			
		

> iphone4s was a distinct disappointment.



I like that its been judged before anyones even touched one yet.  :?


----------



## spill50

Well it's practically the same as the 4, slightly faster, with a higher megapixel camera. I've done the whole apple thing, exciting to begin with but soon wears off. The phone is alright certainly not the best I've had and the more I have to deal with apple the less I like it (as a user and developer). I'll be stepping out of the apple circle when I upgrade next week.

I quite fancy trying WP7 maybe the HTC Titan.


----------



## Anabelle

Currently I have a rubbish phone I bought for £12 online at group on but my partner currently has the iphone 3G and I love it so my next phone will be the new iphone 4s or the iphone 5 whichever is the latest version out at that time. 

Can't wait to chuck this piece of garbage


----------



## Gfish

Upgraded to a Samsung Galaxy S2 from an Iphone 3G.
Im sending it back! They're close to the mark on.some features and the extra size of the screen is great, but for overall use and ease, the Iphone is still my favoured choice.


----------



## Radik

Really? I guess it is matter of preference. I never turned back on my 3G after Galaxy S2. Maybe if you are used to one user interface it is difficult for some to grasp another concept. Maybe you should think different  Different I mean different than Apple


----------



## spill50

I've had my HTC Titan (Windows Phone 7) 4 weeks now and I'm really loving it. I initially found it difficult to get out of the Apple "bubble" (which I imagine is exactly what they want). I had all my email, calendar, contacts etc. with Apples MobileMe service and of course it doesn't work as well on none Apple devices as the email service isn't actually a push service, couldn't sync calendar or contacts. So I got everything transferred over to GMail and it all works a charm 

I don't think I'll ever go back to an apple phone, unless they do something really special. I much prefer the slick WP7 interface, the beautiful typography and the content over chrome principle behind it.

Saying that people use things differently and at least we have a choice


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

For some reason my calender on my phone won't sync with my googlemail account grr. Also haven't figured out how to connect my phone with my pc and transfer files. It's also a bit annoying how the SII is different to my desire. Now if I could get an HTC phone that didn't break so often I would be happy!


----------



## LondonDragon

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> For some reason my calender on my phone won't sync with my googlemail account grr.



1. going to settings\application\manage applications\ switch to all tab\calendar and pressing clear data
2. going to settings\accounts and sync and syncing the account again


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

Nope still not working. There was two apps called Calendar and one called Calendar storage.

If I click a day in the month it comes up with:
Create event
Local calendar cannot sync with Googe calendar. You need a Google account.
(checkbox) Go to account and sync
(checkbox) Do not show again
(button) Ok
Select Go to account and sync and press ok, and my account is there set up to sync contacts Gmail and calendar :/


----------



## vygec

ive always had a HTC, and never had any problems. cant fault them.


----------



## myfriend 123

Lisa_Perry75 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My contract is up for renewal and I'm wondering what phone/network to go for. I had an HTC hero which was rubbish and died very quickly, now I have an HTC desire. I haven't been too impressed with it as often it thinks I'm swiping a direction when I'm not. So trying to do most things with it drive me mad, although this fault is intermittent. Plus if I select a conversation from my message history it quite often opens the wrong one, which can happen up to about 4 times before it opens the right one. Although, I haven't heard of anyone else having problems like this with their desire.
> 
> I was considering the HTC sensation, anyone have any experience with this phone? I am really not a fan of iTunes so I think I'd rather steer clear of an iPhone. I quite like how with my current phone I can use it as a storage device by drag and dropping files or sync if I want. Oh, I am currently on Orange but I am sick to the back teeth with them. I am thinking I'd like to move to Vodafone.
> 
> Any help or advice would be gratefully received


 

Do you want to  switch over from HTC Desire to sensation? Its nice idea. I have HTC Sensation ( AT&T ). Its working really nice. I want to ask  one question to you ? You have already mentioned that you want to move from orange to vodafone. Sometimes, your HTC gets locked after the contract period. So, you need to unlock it to use for Vodafone and other networks. Better, you can get unlocking service from your service provider or from any of the 3rd party service providers like  Prounlocking.com   to unlock it.  Once, you have unlocked your HTC from  locked network, you can easily swap from current network  to any other GSM networks. I heard that Vodafone provides good customer support.


----------



## gorneo

Ive got a nice android phone, though it was not as great like iphone and samsung note but im well satisfied. Just having issue with the size. Ive mistakenly bought a too big phone with the 5'2 inch.


----------

